# 1st POST, Help with L shaped Workbench



## Crazyhorse89 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello to everyone, I need some HELP, 

I have built a workbench before many times, but this time I need something different..

I have searched many of the Hardware stores etc..I just can't seem to find a Work bench that will suit my needs. I was hoping to find out if someone can assist or help me with a design for a "L" shaped workbench, the purpuse of the work bench will be for Reloading Gun ammo, I have a bare sheet rocked wall with the following dementions available to me standing Infront I would have approx 64inches available, and to my right I have approx 54 inches available, I wanted to put a cabinet in front of me and to the right leave open since the Reloading press is rather Tall and bulky.


(Cabinet side)
___________
.................|
.................| (open)
.................|

Some Points

1. to only use 2x4's
2. Cabinets are 54inches long from Home Depot
3 I would like a bottom Shelve, same size as workbench top
4. I want STURDY will be holding Ammo/Brass/IRON Press possibly 
more
5. What brackets should i get if any.
6. What type of Surface is best for LOTS of abuse
7. What tools will I need (I have drill, and Hand Circle Saw)

I'm sorry for such a long POST but I dont' know where ELSE to go, Im not rich so I cannot afford to pay someone to build for me, I want to do this myself..

Suggestions, adivise, etc..

Thanks,

Crazyhorse89


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorta like this ?


----------



## Crazyhorse89 (Jan 26, 2009)

yes!

Can you please tell me how u did this?


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been told I don't explain things very well soooooooooooooooo . . . I spent a bit more money and bought REAL 2x4s. Thought 4x4 was a bit much. The whole thing IS tied to the wall studs. I put poplar on top because it is softer for my work. Planks screwed down so I can replace them easier. I tend to drill dog holes willy-nilly. The whole thing is screwed together with 3"ers. I knew what shap I wanted but built "as I went" so that it was WAY overkill. Did it "right" the first time and it should outlast the building.


----------

